# Who sells bullet cats?



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thinking about making my own catted mid-pipes. Anyone know of some good sites that sale bullet cats?


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

Summit and ebay,but none are Cali. appproved.There is a guy on ebay that sells fake cats they look real.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Random Technologies makes some good free flowing cats.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Feds state that the manufacturer has to warrant them for 100,000 miles and then they can only be replaced with the same type and location after that if available. That's why technically there are no long tube headers that are 100% legal as they require a new location. That said RandomTech are probably the ones you're looking for. Speed Inc sells them.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I just learned yesterday that OEM cats/emissions equipment are not to be touched until the car has reached 80,000 miles or 8 years of age. So technically you're violating federal law even with catted mids. Actually, since the PCM is a emissions related item, I'm technically breaking the law with a custom tune...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't need to know about laws about touching emissions equipment. I'm from this Smog Nazi state and I know about them.

Thanks for the advice, I forgot about Random Technology.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yah, yah. :cheers Still, we're breaking all kinds of laws for the most minimal of changes. It's kind of rediculous...

I'm pretty sure magnaflow has cats too, don't know if they're the bullet style tho with the shielding that's on them.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Well its not a cheaper option not cost effective. After adding up the cats and parts its cost about the same is off the shelf. I didn't know highflow catts cost so much. Ohh well.


----------

